# Best boyfriend EVER.



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

For a while now I was telling Dozer how I needed to upgrade my lowly tupperdor, and that I was thinking of buying a coolerdor. So when I asked him the other day if he can take me to the store so I can to get my cooler, he tells me not to bother....it would ruin my X-mas present.

XMAS CAME EARLY! Yesterday, Dozer presented me this beautiful CAO humidor - seasoned, and accompanied by cigars. This is one of the most thoughtful presents I've ever received...I even got a little teary when I opened it.

My baby loves me! Or perhaps this is his way of getting me to try and forget that he's spent a freakishly large sum on cigars recently...

Consider it forgotten, darling.


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Very nice gift. Way to go Dozer.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Great looking humi and smokes. Nice job Dozer. Congrats Yesenia


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Boyfriend bombs girlfriend. Lovely.


----------



## KazzTheMurse (Aug 14, 2008)

dozer your a lucky man. I would kill for a girlfriend who loves cigars!

and that is an AWESOME bomb!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow what a Christmas Present... Now go take a pile of his cigars and help get your full... you know it keeps humidity better with more cigars  Nice job Dozer sounds like she is really happy.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

my wife would kill me if I had a girlfriend!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

SVB said:


> my wife would kill me if I had a girlfriend!


Even more so if you had a boyfriend. :rofl:


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Cypress said:


> Even more so if you had a boyfriend. :rofl:


Mine too.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Thats is a great present! Very well done Dozer:thumb:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Awww, Dozer's just a big softy! :bolt:
Awesome gift - way to treat your lady!:thumb:


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

Awesome!

A great gift from a terrific BOTL to an amazing SOTL!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Way to go Dozer.!!!:smoke2: Sounds like the dog house was getting a little cramped.eep: Yesenia, those Brazillias are a real kick in the pants. Good stuff all around. Congrats. Don't forget to submit the hit for the Humi contest.


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

William Wyko said:


> Way to go Dozer.!!!:smoke2: Sounds like the dog house was getting a little cramped.eep: Yesenia, those Brazillias are a real kick in the pants. Good stuff all around. Congrats. Don't forget to submit the hit for the Humi contest.


LOL

Actually, they're Bratalias...first time seeing these. But Brazilllias are delicious and I do have a few of those lying around. CAO makes top notch cigars.

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

maybe its his way of keeping you out of his stash, I would purposly raid it now :drum:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Now thats love...What a guy....Mikes the best...


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

That's one nice humidor.....1 of the one's I don't have in my collection.

NICE JOB DOZER!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice job!!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

And that is why DOZER is the man!


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

You got Dozed...nice one. I too wish my lady would turn to the leaf...you're lucky to have each other!

Does this mean he's off the hook next month? :lol:


----------



## WillieDiesel-cl (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats, thats a very nice humi.


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

What a wonderful gift! Congratulations! Have fun filling up your humidor with your favorite sticks!


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice Dozer, you are the man...... :hail: :yo: :thumb:


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

holy crap, thats awesome and those sticks I never knew they existed!!!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Way cool!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

holy crap,thats a great Gift, if i know dozer he probably seasoned it and loaded it


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

this stuff is really too schmoopy for me--ahhhhhhhh true Love

:hug::hug::hug::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy crap! Those sticks look incredible!!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Very nice humi. Very thoughtful of you Dozer.


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

wow what a generous gift. Dozer you are the man


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

I really wanted to give it to you on Xmas but I knew your tupperdor was crammed full and you were having issues keeping it up to snuff. I couldn't let you buy a cooler knowing I had this sitting here waiting. Merry Xmas Baby! :hug: :kiss:

How about a pic with it full now...


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

I second the motion


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

WTG Dozer


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

This present defenly caused night noise!! ound:

Great gift Mike!! Never seen that double wraperd CAO!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Cool Humi and nice cigars....nice job Dozer


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Way to go Dozer! Just do not let my wife see this post or she will want her own humi.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:rofl::rofl:
nice gift Mike



jitzy said:


> maybe its his way of keeping you out of his stash, I would purposly raid it now :drum:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like a match made in heaven. Way to go.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Those bratalias look real tasty, The humi is great too


----------



## Anjanettea-cl (May 24, 2007)

I wonder if I could trade in my boyfriend.

Way to go Dozer...very nice.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice one dozer


----------

